# Can I call a transformer character a fursona, or should I use a different term?



## sunandshadow (Dec 21, 2011)

Transformersona?  'Formersona?  Mechasona?  Seems a bit awkward, but most transformers aren't animalistic, and fursona doesn't seem relevant unless one is talking about Beast Wars or one of the animal cassettes.  Actually it would be better if the term included things that aren't technically transformers, such as gobots or voltron.  I just want to know what term I should use to refer to this kind of 'sona and spark the least argument, lol.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Dec 22, 2011)

Call it whatever you want. I personally would get all technical and call it a "Transformers-based Persona". That would probably be the most appropriate label for it.


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Dec 23, 2011)

Transona 
Also this reminds me of a comic on DA where a character called Optimus Prime a furry.


----------



## israfur (Dec 23, 2011)

Well a robot IS anthro, but it's not furry. Anthro means human-like, and furry is kind of a slang word for anthro -more specifically referring to mammals. As scalies refer to reptiles, avians refer to birds, aquatics refer to sea life, ectectect ect. Transformers are not mammals so I would just call it an anthro for now. I dunno, "robot-sona?"


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2011)

I've seen a few users with mecha-sonas; Robots that look like anthros or Anthros turned into robots. There are also a few users with beat wars fursonas.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 23, 2011)

FYI a gay homeless robot after a lobotomy is a homohoborobolobosona.


----------

